# detail guru's help needed.



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Got an air compressor?


----------



## widgetoc (Sep 10, 2012)

We use a California-brand water blade which is essentially a big silicone squeegee. 

It's awesome. No scratches and it works like a freakin' charm.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I also use the California water blade, have been for years! I what I can of the car with that, and then finish up with microfiber. I do the edges of the sideview mirrors first (since they will smear easiest with a wet towel), then the windows, then the body/trim edges. I can usually blade off the whole car and then finish up with 1-2 microfiber towels.


----------



## valleyguy (Sep 14, 2012)

I have the california blade but didn't care for it, I found if it hit a dry spot it left little rubber marks on the paint. I do have a compressor but it's alot of dragging things out and setting up to just dry off the car plus the noise, I have a campground behind me so I'm sure they would rather not hear a compressor pounding away lol.


----------



## mohnolith (Sep 25, 2012)

I use the absorber. It is better than any chamois I have ever used. I can dry the whole car practically before I have to wring it out.


----------



## ShowCar (Aug 29, 2011)

Electric leaf blower from Home Depot is what I use. Then I just touch up the rest with a microfiber towel. They also sell cordless blowers if electricity is an issue. The problem with squeegee's is that they dry out over time and can scratch the clearcoat.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Most of the time after I wash my car and rinse it off I will take a ride on the Hywy and at around 50mph the wind will dry it for me as I arrive at the local Coffee shop.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

mohnolith said:


> I use the absorber. It is better than any chamois I have ever used. I can dry the whole car practically before I have to wring it out.


I also use an Absorber but I would hardly agree that you can dry the entire car without wringing it out.

What i like most about it (besides its ability to suck up water) is its completely lint free. Even the best waffle weave MF towels lint and that drives me nuts. Plus towels tend to build up a little static.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Been meaning to pick up this bad boy...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001J...461-3100456?qid=1329715252&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## valleyguy (Sep 14, 2012)

I might sound like a complainer but when I use to wash cars at this gas station (they had a used car lot as well) we had an absorber and I cursed that thing lol It just seemed to smear water around I ended up bringing my chamois from home. The absorber did get better as time went on but it was never as good as a chamios. On a side note walmart had leafblowers on sale for 48 bucks so I said what the heck, now I just have to bring myself to get the car dirty, it's been rainning for a week and the car is just sittin in the garage all shined up from it's last wax so I couldn't bring myself to take it out.


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

What is the Absorber? I really never heard of it!


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

The Wolf Wagon said:


> What is the Absorber? I really never heard of it!


Synthetic chamois.

http://www.cleantools.net/products/absorber/


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

I have 2 microfiber drying towels. I use the first to get the bulk of the water off, then go back with the 2nd and finish up. I always go over the car with detail spray and a regular microfiber towel after every wash.


----------



## Big Grouch (Apr 16, 2012)

I also use the water blade. The trick I found was when washing the car, keep the whole car wet. And just use the hose, no nozzle on the end, let the water cascade over the car. When you are done washing, you won't hit any dry spots with the blade. Then microfiber the remaining wet spots. Done this for years, from the Kenworth W900 on down.


----------



## Cornell87 (Apr 26, 2012)

I work at an auto body repair shop in nj that has very hard water with so many cars in and out we don't have time to wax everycar that gets water spots. The California water blade and then finish up with the absorber is your best bet then if u want a micro fibre towel to get the windows but the body of the car is usually dry with this combo !!! Hope this helps!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Believe it or not I have always added just a bit of Downy fabric softener to my soapy wash bucket and that takes care of the hard water. It really does work!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I use an "Absorber"


----------

